# Morning weakness



## McDuffy (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi,

So I have always been a night owl and I hate the mornings, been this way since puberty. My new routine has me waking up at 4:30 am to hit the gym by 5:15 am before work. I have always found that my best most intense workouts are in the evenings and I remember reading that alot of lifters experience morning weakness. I experienced it this morning, it was pretty bad. It was arm day and I couldn't even get a pump going on my biceps it sucked my barbell curl was down 10lbs but by the time I got to my tri's I was g2g. So I'm sure some of you have had a similar experience but workout in the mornings anyway, do u adapt and eventually get strong in the morning? I try to be in bed by 9pm but really I'll be lucky to be in bed by 10pm so sleep is going to be only 6 hours a night 4 to 5 days a week.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 24, 2015)

the first few days after you switch to morning workouts will be like this but after about a week you'll start to get use to the change and your body will respond.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 24, 2015)

yea, I hate early morning workouts...my body just doesn't want to function properly...a long time ago I did it for a period of time but just didn't see any gains so switched back to evenings


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 24, 2015)

Hard to get amped when you hust crawled out if bed but soon your entire days will feel better after a food morning crushing.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 24, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Hard to get amped when you hust crawled out if bed but soon your entire days will feel better after a food morning crushing.



ok herm........................................................................LOL


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 24, 2015)

Been training in the early morning before me shift for years. Your body will adapt & before long you'll get into Beast Mode as easily in the morning as you did in the evening. The hardest part about morning training is the mental game, finding the discipline to drag out of bed


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 24, 2015)

Agree with Savage. You just need to adjust. I've always worked out in the morning. My schedule now is gym by 4:15am - the earliest I've gone. Still getting use to it. Getting up at 3am is tough, but once I'm in the gym I'm g2g. Give it some time you'll be good


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 24, 2015)

not everyone adjusts..........................................................................


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 25, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Agree with Savage. You just need to adjust. I've always worked out in the morning. My schedule now is gym by 4:15am - the earliest I've gone. Still getting use to it. Getting up at 3am is tough, but once I'm in the gym I'm g2g. Give it some time you'll be good



Dam 3am, what time do you go to bed? and do you keep that sleep schedule on the weekends?


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 25, 2015)

Jenner said:


> not everyone adjusts..........................................................................




I'd make you adjust.... women


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 25, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Dam 3am, what time do you go to bed? and do you keep that sleep schedule on the weekends?




Whenever I get my nieces to bed - around 830/9pm. I try to sleep in on the weekends - I still wake up around 3am but I'll make myself stay in bed and snooze until about 630/7ish


----------



## Yaya (Jul 25, 2015)

Redbull and vodka, and a little TNE will do the trick


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 25, 2015)

I'll give the tne a go.


----------



## GSgator (Jul 26, 2015)

Last time I tried to work out first thing after waking up I ****ed up my shoulder simple stretching and warm up cardio doesn't do it for me. I need at least a few hours of being up and moving around before I can throw some weights around. I'm sure your energy levels will adjust are you doing this for work or are you doing a fasting weight workout program or something.


----------



## freestanding (Aug 4, 2015)

Try eating fast acting carbs before hitting the gym ,  your body needs to fuel from fasting previous night , even if your not hungry you'll have to have some type of fuel to push past , even a piece of toast is great morning starter


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 5, 2015)

I am also a night owl forces into morning workouts. I get up at 230 on gym days. 

In reference to the last post: Karbolic is ****ing amazing for morning workouts.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 5, 2015)

GSgator said:


> Last time I tried to work out first thing after waking up I ****ed up my shoulder simple stretching and warm up cardio doesn't do it for me. I need at least a few hours of being up and moving around before I can throw some weights around. I'm sure your energy levels will adjust are you doing this for work or are you doing a fasting weight workout program or something.



Doing it for work, I've already given up on the morning workout. Ill workout late at night if i have to. waking up at 4:30am, pounding EC all day and not falling asleep until midnight then waking up at 4:30am pounding ec all day because im so exhausted, then repeat again, not gonna work out. I'd rather workout at 9pm and be in bed by 1am and wake up for work at 8am.


----------

